# Looking for a new trailer.



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

A 6'3 trailer really limits what you can put in there. However if you never plan on hauling anything over 15 or 15.2hh I would hook it up to your truck to make sure it hauls level.
I've never heard of the brand so I can't speak for quality but the price sounds reasonable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> A 6'3 trailer really limits what you can put in there. However if you never plan on hauling anything over 15 or 15.2hh I would hook it up to your truck to make sure it hauls level.
> I've never heard of the brand so I can't speak for quality but the price sounds reasonable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed - *I* would not be happy with the height, even if your horses now are w/in reasonable height because you never know what you may have in the future -- better to have something taller than you need than to find yourself with a trailer that no longer fits your needs.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you both for pointing out the height issue. I did not even think about that fact. Not just for the horses but for me as well. Being 6'2" tall, I will be ducking in there as well. Good thing I am in no hurry to get a new trailer. Time to keep searching.


----------

